# DVC exchange



## Debbyd57 (Feb 23, 2009)

We did an exchange into DVC for June.  When or how do we get a confirmation number so that we can make reservations for golfing and ADRs for dining.  Thanks.  Debby


----------



## M&M (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations on the exchange.
We have exchanged into DVC with II before (but not with RCI). With II you get a confirmation number when the exchange is made. Is RCI not the same? Maybe that's normal for RCI, but I would ask them and see what they say.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 24, 2009)

800-800-9800 is the number to call. Listen to the prompts for exchanges. Tell the cast member you are staying via an exchange. They can make all the dining reservations for you.


----------



## magiroux (Feb 24, 2009)

I had to wait about 3 weeks for mine. Just keep calling MS (the 800-800 #)to see if they have assigned for you yet. 

Just an FYI -  I got a guide that insisted that RCI was supposed to provide me with that number. I had to get an RCI Supervisor to make a 3-way call to a MS Supervisor and was able to get my DVC reservation number on that same phone call.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 24, 2009)

Debbyd57 said:


> We did an exchange into DVC for June.  When or how do we get a confirmation number so that we can make reservations for golfing and ADRs for dining.  Thanks.  Debby



look on your online reservation - there should be a confirmation number on it from DVC.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I did get a two letter, two number confirmation from RCI so I guess I will try using that when I call to make ADRs as long if I don't get anywhere with MS.  I am excited, we have exchanged into the BCV with II, but never VWL.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 24, 2009)

to get ADR they don't care where you stay - just give them your phone number


----------



## Debbyd57 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  I was able to call the MS 1-800 number and after much pleading she gave me my DVC confirmation number.  I know I can make ADRs without it, but need it to make the 90+10 ADRs.  It will be much more helpful to be able to call once instead of everyday at 7:00 CT.  Thanks again.  Debby


----------



## magiroux (Mar 4, 2009)

You had to plead with them to get the number?  Honestly, what is up with DVC MS? 

In my case I needed the number to partipate in a Grand Gathering and the booking window was fast approaching. Even though I explained this to MS I could not get anyone to help me.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 5, 2009)

Every time I've called to make ADR's for my May trip they've wanted my confirmation # (both MS and Disney Dining). I know in the past they just took the phone number, but that may have changed recently with the new system.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 5, 2009)

Both times I've called to make ADR's for my May trip they've wanted my confirmation # (both MS and Disney Dining). I know in the past they just took the phone number, but that may have changed recently with the new system.


----------

